# What do you drive?



## gam026

Just upgraded from a ford ranger to a dodge ram, and man, what a difference. Love the bigger truck. 

Just wondering what everyone drives. I know alot of guys like vans cause they can hold the tools but i prefer the truck cause it keeps the dust from the tools in the back. Just curious what tapers like to drive.


----------



## gazman

Nissan Pathfinder 4x4 with a tool trailer.


----------



## cazna

92 Nissian Safari 4.2d (Patrol) Also called a Ford maverak in oz, Not sure about the usa, 270,000kms on the clock, I love that old truck, Simple and easy to fix, With a tool trailer.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Always drove a truck, little rangers mostly, but now a Van. Think ill always stick with vans now. Smartest thing I did, was raise the floor 6" (15 cm), so now I can slide my drills, zook and handle/poll tools under the sub floor.

What I want to get is a little car that's good on gas, maybe a Austin Mini










Use the van to get the major stuff there, then the car after that

Gas is killing me


----------



## Kiwiman

Best of both worlds for me, Toyota surf and a Mitsi super exceed 4wd Van, I did what 2fckacanuk did and rasied the floor, 2 drawers out the back door and 1 draw out the side door so I can fit twice as much stuff in than the Toyota as well as not have to shift stuff to get what you want.


----------



## suncoast drywaller

Mitsubishi triton dualcab flat tray . Had the previous model triton dualcab with a tool trailer but decided to get rid of the trailer . The new triton has two aluminium tool boxes either side of the tray and also has racks for carting scaffold ect . I sometimes work a fair way from home so can do withour trailer . Its also great for towing the boat and getting away on the weekend .


----------



## VANMAN

These r my wheels!
Van is going in for a paint job in a week as some WA*NKER did a hit and run job into the side of it


----------



## harvey randall

*drive tite*



2buckcanuck said:


> Always drove a truck, little rangers mostly, but now a Van. Think ill always stick with vans now. Smartest thing I did, was raise the floor 6" (15 cm), so now I can slide my drills, zook and handle/poll tools under the sub floor.
> 
> What I want to get is a little car that's good on gas, maybe a Austin Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the van to get the major stuff there, then the car after that
> 
> Gas is killing me


250 f and the gaas killer is a susuki esteem-40 mpg- for patch bid and touch up saVES ME 800 A YEAR.


----------



## moore

01 silverado...


----------



## cazna

Your ashtrays still full moore :whistling2:


----------



## gam026

moore said:


> 01 silverado...


Yeah thats what me and my partners trucks looked like til we bought a 16 ft trailer.

Now this is what it looks like.


----------



## Arey85

02 silverado


----------



## Workaholic

For work a Dodge ram cargo van with ladder racks.


----------



## moore

Took her through a car wash today...DON'T open the doors !!! 
The funk will knock ya down!!


----------



## gazman

The outside looks like a new truck Moore.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> The outside looks like a new truck Moore.:thumbsup:


Yes, but if he didn't go through with the windows down, guess what the inside still looks like:whistling2:


----------



## gazman

Like this


----------



## Arey85

moore said:


> 01 silverado...


How many miles you got on that baby? I just hit 241,000.


----------



## moore

Arey85 said:


> How many miles you got on that baby? I just hit 241,000.


 When I bought It 4 Years ago It HAD 30.000 
Now around 180.000 .:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyM

Volkswagen T5 Facelift.


----------



## A smooth finish

03 Silverado full of junk like normal


----------



## justadrywallguy

1997 ford ranger with 227,000, plus I got a 1989 GMC 3/4 ton that sits mostly


----------



## pjwooly

*my baby*

'90 model GQ Patrol 4.2 diesel.Did years of hard 4wding and now she's my trusty work truck.I do have truble getting everything in tho sumtimes.


----------



## CatD7

I drive an '00 silverado with 403,000 miles. The original motor and transmission have not been touched. I use less than a 1/2 quart of oil between 2500 mile oil changes. Hopefully, I will hit the million mile mark!:thumbsup:


----------



## Arey85

Wow. I just put a deposit down on a 2012 ram yesterday. Maybe I should consider sticking with the Chevy family......


----------



## thefinisher

My dad drives around his 06 gmc diesel which is what we use most. Also have a 07 ranger that I drive around a good bit. But my personal truck ( 1994 Ford Lightning) has seen plenty of work in its day also. Pictured here doing some non drywall related work, haulin the 4 wheeler.


----------



## thefinisher

Another pic carrying the 4 wheeler..... Not too good on gas though with a supercharged 351w


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I was driving a ranger, up to a year a go, it was a 94...

I sold it to my neighbour, who turned out to be a ex taper (didn't know). He was going to fix the tranny and give it to his son. Then he changed his mind, and decided to keep it for himself. Now I can go to my back yard, and slowly watch him put it back together. He's fixing her up to be in mint shape, which is what I wanted someone to do with it. It was a cute little truck, just not to good for work.

I hit one deer with with my Isuzu truck, then another with in a week with the Ranger, Hence the name 2buck:thumbup:


----------



## Arey85

2buck, how do you fit all your tools in a ranger? I have a hard time with a full size. At the end of the job it always takes me two trips to clear it all out. Do you have a trailer also? I just don't see how you can pull staging around in something like that


----------



## CatD7

Arey85 said:


> Wow. I just put a deposit down on a 2012 ram yesterday. Maybe I should consider sticking with the Chevy family......


 
Maybe you should. Not including oil changes and tires, I have spent a grand total of $4,269.37 in repairs. Got to love it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Arey85 said:


> 2buck, how do you fit all your tools in a ranger? I have a hard time with a full size. At the end of the job it always takes me two trips to clear it all out. Do you have a trailer also? I just don't see how you can pull staging around in something like that


that's why I drive a van now:thumbup:

but when I had the ranger, you had to always plan what you were going to take, and the tunnel cover had to come off also.

I like trucks, but vans win hands down for storing stuff. I had not done it in this pic yet, but I raised the plywood off the floor using 2x4. Now all my tools like zook, cp tube, all handles and so on go under the floor:yes:


----------



## bmitch




----------



## bmitch

using photo bucket i never now size on pic.i tried a van for about three months .had a problem on winter roads,


----------



## 2buckcanuck

b said:


> using photo bucket i never now size on pic.i tried a van for about three months .had a problem on winter roads,


You have a point about the winter:yes:

We had one day of snow fall last year, which made me question buying the van. In my pic, that was around January. I remember which house I stole ,,,, I mean borrowed Those blocks that you see sitting in the back. I had a tough time getting up a hill near the job I was doing, those blocks made a difference. Then I bought some snow tires, that never got tested.

All I know is I hate digging out the drive way when it snows. Always got out with a foot or two of snow with the ranger, with no 4x4. Better be the same with the van,,,, I really hate shoveling snow:furious:


----------



## bmitch

2buckcanuck said:


> You have a point about the winter:yes:
> 
> We had one day of snow fall last year, which made me question buying the van. In my pic, that was around January. I remember which house I stole ,,,, I mean borrowed Those blocks that you see sitting in the back. I had a tough time getting up a hill near the job I was doing, those blocks made a difference. Then I bought some snow tires, that never got tested.
> 
> All I know is I hate digging out the drive way when it snows. Always got out with a foot or two of snow with the ranger, with no 4x4. Better be the same with the van,,,, I really hate shoveling snow:furious:


 i figured it was winter pic,noticed the cement blocks in the back,some of the cottage roads i need to travel are never looked after very well ,van just would,nt work for me


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> that's why I drive a van now:thumbup:
> 
> but when I had the ranger, you had to always plan what you were going to take, and the tunnel cover had to come off also.
> 
> I like trucks, but vans win hands down for storing stuff. I had not done it in this pic yet, but I raised the plywood off the floor using 2x4. Now all my tools like zook, cp tube, all handles and so on go under the floor:yes:


 In the early days I was always getting stuck with the van and the guys with 4wd surfs were always the ones to pull me out, so I bought a 4wd surf, but then I got into auto tools and as the collection grew the truck just didn't have the room, a lightbulb went off and I bought a 4wd van, killed two birds with one stone :thumbsup: I'll never go back to just the truck unless I were to have a trailer setup like Caz.
The Mitsubishi van isn't the prettiest of models but it does the job, the wife said she wouldn't be seen dead in it.......let me know when you change your mind sweetie :whistling2:


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> In the early days I was always getting stuck with the van and the guys with 4wd surfs were always the ones to pull me out, so I bought a 4wd surf, but then I got into auto tools and as the collection grew the truck just didn't have the room, a lightbulb went off and I bought a 4wd van, killed two birds with one stone :thumbsup: I'll never go back to just the truck unless I were to have a trailer setup like Caz.
> The Mitsubishi van isn't the prettiest of models but it does the job, the wife said she wouldn't be seen dead in it.......let me know when you change your mind sweetie :whistling2:


 I will have to remember that one:whistling2:


----------



## moore

Arey85 said:


> Wow. I just put a deposit down on a 2012 ram yesterday. Maybe I should consider sticking with the Chevy family......


save up for a tranny for that new Dodge. You will need a new tranny after 80-100.000 miles....stick with the bowtie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moore

Those little rangers are great in the mud @ snow [short wheel base] valves rattle like a mofo ..but great on gas..:yes:


----------



## CatD7

403,000 miles on the silverado!!! Damn, it wont't quit!!!! Bos,Y 2500 mile oil chenges, 25,00 on the trANNY'S!!


----------



## CatD7

Arey85 said:


> Wow. I just put a deposit down on a 2012 ram yesterday. Maybe I should consider sticking with the Chevy family......


 
Tsake your deposit and use it to buy a ten year old silverado for cash. It's all good!


----------



## CatD7

CatD7 said:


> Maybe you should. Not including oil changes and tires, I have spent a grand total of $4,269.37 in repairs. Got to love it.


 
Reminder guys, that's a rape price or all the miles!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Arey85 said:


> Wow. I just put a deposit down on a 2012 ram yesterday. Maybe I should consider sticking with the Chevy family......


Google is your friend:yes:
I'm not one of those loyal brand type buyers, so read lots of reviews before you buy 
Just for the few things I read, it seems like it's a battle between ford and chev. depending on size of truck etc....


----------



## Arey85

I love fords, I've owned 2 f150's but they are overpriced. And only have a 36k warranty. My 02 silverado has been great, no complaints at all. But I've never tried dodge. I hear a lot of bad things but I hear a lot of good things equally from guys who drive them. It's got a 100k mile warranty and I just keep telling myself "they wouldn't keep making them if they were that bad". I figure while I'm young I'll try all three of the leading makers before I decide what brand I'll be loyal to. Plus I got a great price. They're having trouble selling this particular truck due to the color. They've got quite a few on the lot that are all the same color that they want to get rid of as the 13 models are on the way in.


----------



## MacDry

Ive had Ford, Dodge, and Chevy. I currently own a chevy. Its pretty nice. My 09 Dodge was nice, had all the bells and whistles and power out the butt. The chevy is a lot less fancied up and a lot less power but the gas I spent on the dodge, could have bought me this chevy. I just plane dont like ford. Cept maybe the f350.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

It all started in 1984.... 


1. 66 VW beetle
2. 71 pontiac grandville
3. 73 pontiac catalina
4. 79 chevy malibu
5. 75 ford f150
6. 78 chrysler cordoba
7. 75 dodge powerwagon 1/2ton
8. 79 pontiac grand prix
9. 66 international 5 ton dump
10. 87 ford f150:furious:
11. 88 ford f150 4x4:furious:
12. 69 ford e100 van
13. 75 ford f250 4x4
14. 89 chevy van
15. 95 chevy 1500 silverado:thumbup:
16. 95 ford econoline van:furious:
17. 92 dodge shadow
18. 93 buick skylark
19. 03 chevy s-10:thumbup:

I'm still running the silverado and the s-10. The skylark needs to go to the yard


----------



## Kiwiman

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It all started in 1984....
> 
> 
> 1. 66 VW beetle
> 2. 71 pontiac grandville
> 3. 73 pontiac catalina
> 4. 79 chevy malibu
> 5. 75 ford f150
> 6. 78 chrysler cordoba
> 7. 75 dodge powerwagon 1/2ton
> 8. 79 pontiac grand prix
> 9. 66 international 5 ton dump
> 10. 87 ford f150:furious:
> 11. 88 ford f150 4x4:furious:
> 12. 69 ford e100 van
> 13. 75 ford f250 4x4
> 14. 89 chevy van
> 15. 95 chevy 1500 silverado:thumbup:
> 16. 95 ford econoline van:furious:
> 17. 92 dodge shadow
> 18. 93 buick skylark
> 19. 03 chevy s-10:thumbup:
> 
> I'm still running the silverado and the s-10. The skylark needs to go to the yard


I notice the fords get the most angry faces, I hear what you're saying.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It all started in 1984....
> 
> 
> 1. 66 VW beetle
> 2. 71 pontiac grandville
> 3. 73 pontiac catalina
> 4. 79 chevy malibu
> 5. 75 ford f150
> 6. 78 chrysler cordoba
> 7. 75 dodge powerwagon 1/2ton
> 8. 79 pontiac grand prix
> 9. 66 international 5 ton dump
> 10. 87 ford f150:furious:
> 11. 88 ford f150 4x4:furious:
> 12. 69 ford e100 van
> 13. 75 ford f250 4x4
> 14. 89 chevy van
> 15. 95 chevy 1500 silverado
> 16. 95 ford econoline van:furious:
> 17. 92 dodge shadow
> 18. 93 buick skylark
> 19. 03 chevy s-10
> 
> I'm still running the silverado and the s-10. The skylark needs to go to the yard


Hey..Were the same age!

Your first car was a Buggy!! :lol:


----------



## DSJOHN




----------



## DSJOHN




----------



## DSJOHN

Can you guys guess why Im not around much anymore? The truck is diesel ,wouldnt buy anything different-- Im a Ford guy--had 16200 on the previous but totalled it this winter would have easily got 500000 out of it!!! the bike has 68000


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

DSJOHN said:


> *would have* easily got 500000 out of it!!!


C'mon Davey, it's a ford. You'd dump alot of cash into repairs to get that from a ford.:jester:



moore said:


> Hey..Were the same age!
> 
> Your first car was a Buggy!! :lol:


I wish I still had that buggy! It was baja buggy.
I don't have a pic but it looked like this one


----------



## moore

F.O.R.D - Found on road dead!

F.O.R.D - Fix or repair daily! :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

You guys are going to think I'm nuts, but the 78 mustang, everyone hated them, but they were the perfect winter beater. With the gear ratio on the standards, and a good pair of winter tires, you would never get stuck.

Bought a cobra off a old drywall partner who was suping it up, it was fast, but always breaking down. If you drove farther than 60 miles with it, it would over heat, and you would be sitting at the side of the road waiting for it to cool down. So I sold it (mine was black and gold)

My favourite was my 68 camaro, 327 all done up, same paint job as the one in the pic
But I don't want to talk about that car, I was young and stupid at age 17


----------



## chris

moore said:


> F.O.R.D - Found on road dead!
> 
> F.O.R.D - Fix or repair daily! :jester:


 First on race day


----------



## Tucker

I've only had good luck out of Fords. I drive a 02 f350, 7.3 diesel, dlb cab, 4x4, LWB. it had the 3.73 rear axel, so its not a fuel hog. MPG 22 hwy- mid teens city. I never go over 2k rpms..thats about 75mph. I have taken the back seat out of my dbl cab, and it holds all my boxes, stilts..etc. scaffolds go in bed..but the best thing is i can haul rock if i need to, and it does not strain to do it. Put in in LowLow yesterday with a lift of 5/8 -12s up a step gravel rd...Pulls like a bull. I like this forum..I like my g/f...but I luv my truck..lol. oh and its got 345k miles on it. Have had to change out alternator 2x. belts, wheel bearings, shocks, fix a HOP leak..thats it in 345k miles. I change oil every 5k. 16qts of 15-40...Did i say I luv my truck..nothing special, but she treats me good


----------



## Tucker

Found a pic of her.


----------



## Tucker

Dam thats a big pic


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> F.O.R.D - Found on road dead!
> 
> F.O.R.D - Fix or repair daily! :jester:


My old man always said.
F.O.R.D. First on race day.

I reckon F.O.R.D. Found on rubbish dump.


----------



## thefinisher

chris said:


> First on race day


That's what I was going to say :thumbsup:. Actually, I may have the fastest vehicle on the site lol


----------



## icerock drywall

I drive a chevy and other time when I do bids or leave my trailer @ the job I take my little gas saver


----------



## pjwooly

ok well had a think about this and here is
1< what i now drive...
2>What i should drive
3>what i really can afford to drive
4>what i would like to drive!!!!!


----------



## gazman

Well it was time for a change, the Pathfinder needed some money spent on it ( clutch was starting to make some noises, shocks were stuffed).
Nissan were offering 1% finance so I bit the bullet. Navara V6 Diesel plenty of grunt.:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Well it was time for a change, the Pathfinder needed some money spent on it ( clutch was starting to make some noises, shocks were stuffed).
> Nissan were offering 1% finance so I bit the bullet. Navara V6 Diesel plenty of grunt.:yes:


Ooooh I like it, that must have taken some explaining to the wife.


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Ooooh I like it, that must have taken some explaining to the wife.


 
They go very well, A few guys here have them, Tow stock cars on trailers etc no trouble, What is it with you auzzies and new wagons, My 92 nissans going to have to do me for a very long time yet, Not that i mind, I love that old thing, its a part of me now, Had it for ten years and im going for another ten as well. :thumbsup:

1% is an awsome rate, I got a boat on yamaha finance once, I think that was 7% at the time which was amazing and others were 16% etc, Even the banks where 10% but 1%, Nissan must have too much stock.


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> They go very well, A few guys here have them, Tow stock cars on trailers etc no trouble, What is it with you auzzies and new wagons, My 92 nissans going to have to do me for a very long time yet, Not that i mind, I love that old thing, its a part of me now, Had it for ten years and im going for another ten as well. :thumbsup:
> 
> 1% is an awsome rate, I got a boat on yamaha finance once, I think that was 7% at the time which was amazing and others were 16% etc, Even the banks where 10% but 1%, Nissan must have too much stock.



Aussies and new cars eh LOL. Up until six years ago I had never bought a new car in my life. But I guess I just got sick of working on cars to keep them on the road. At one stage there I would spend a couple of nights a week working on the car so as I could get to work the next day.

Yes the motor industry is going through a hard time here at the moment. Holden ( Australia's arm of GM) is offering 0.5%. Honda is also offering 1%. The best you will get from the banks here is about 6%.


----------



## West

I drive a 2007 Silverado, before that I had a 2002 2500 express van, 1998 Astro van, 1993 S10 4x4, 1999 f250, 1997 f250, 1995 f250



My current work truck


----------



## pjwooly

gazman said:


> Well it was time for a change, the Pathfinder needed some money spent on it ( clutch was starting to make some noises, shocks were stuffed).
> Nissan were offering 1% finance so I bit the bullet. Navara V6 Diesel plenty of grunt.:yes:


Show us your trailer while your at it would ya gazman


----------



## gazman

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/tool-trailers-1227/

No worries PJ Post #18


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Well it was time for a change, the Pathfinder needed some money spent on it ( clutch was starting to make some noises, shocks were stuffed).
> Nissan were offering 1% finance so I bit the bullet. Navara V6 Diesel plenty of grunt.:yes:


 Gaz what like is the V6? I was thinking of a change from this 2 the V6! U got 2 much money Gaz they r not cheap:yes:


----------



## gazman

Pulls like a train:yes:. Well at least the demo one that I test drove did. Mine is too new to give it the bean yet. 
I was not aware that it was possible to have too much money, but I will take that under advisement. Besides Nissan owns it not me they just let me drive it and make payments. At 1% it will cost me $773 interest over the term of the loan.:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Pulls like a train:yes:. Well at least the demo one that I test drove did. Mine is too new to give it the bean yet.
> I was not aware that it was possible to have too much money, but I will take that under advisement. Besides Nissan owns it not me they just let me drive it and make payments. At 1% it will cost me $773 interest over the term of the loan.:thumbsup:


 $773 is nothing:thumbup: Just give the thing sh*t Gaz as a thrashed diesel engine will b a faster engine:thumbsup: Over here they r comin in about £34,000 from nissan but u can pick 1 up for £24,000 which is a big dif! My 1 has done 6500 miles and its been chipped which gives it about 200 hp! That beast u have can b put up 2 about 280 hp when chipped and the fuel will b better!


----------



## cazna

Have you guys seen those great wall vehicles from china, I know they would be junk but your nissan here gaz is prob 50k, the great walls are 27k i think, Not the same trucks but what a huge price difference, Are they being recalled in oz due to asbestos brakes and gaskets?? NZ laws say they dont have to be recalled here, Cough cough choke. Are they in scotland/england vanman??

And your right about thrashing them vanman, A nursed hilux is slow, A hammered hilux will eat the nursed one, My father gets new hiluxes and gives them sh!t, Man do they go.


----------



## gazman

I know a brick layer that has had a great Wall for about 4 years and it is still going ok. His has Mitsubishi running gear. Mitsubishi must have had a wharehouse full of older motors and gear boxes so they sold them to Great wall. I think that they use there own stuff now. I did hear something about an asbestos recall, but wasnt paying much attention. So I am not sure what the go is.


----------



## cazna

Thats interesting to know gaz, Ive had a mitzi moter and so has a few of my family, They go and go, Not the most powerful horse in the street but they go for ages. My bet it they would rust out too hell here, I have a friend with a sandblasting and painting business and you wouldnt believe what new vehicles, farmbikes, caravans do here, They just paint one coat of black on the chassis etc and it rusts to hell, Within a few years as we are by the sea. Including new nissans, Mines a 92 model and is just starting to show signs of it now.


----------



## gazman

Rust is cancer for metal, at the first sign get rid of it. Dont sand blast it as it makes the steel brittle (my father and brother are both panel beaters) sand it back and apply fish oil. It will stop it from spreading.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Have you guys seen those great wall vehicles from china, I know they would be junk but your nissan here gaz is prob 50k, the great walls are 27k i think, Not the same trucks but what a huge price difference, Are they being recalled in oz due to asbestos brakes and gaskets?? NZ laws say they dont have to be recalled here, Cough cough choke. Are they in scotland/england vanman??
> 
> And your right about thrashing them vanman, A nursed hilux is slow, A hammered hilux will eat the nursed one, My father gets new hiluxes and gives them sh!t, Man do they go.


 Yea we can get them no probs over here!
Its just the price of them My 1 is comin up to 3 years old now with 6500 on the clock, so as u see its not used much but i have had about an £18,000 tax break I really need 2 buy a new van not another jeep! But Gaz has made me jealous:yes:


----------



## A smooth finish

I want your truck gaz. Nissian dosnt make a one of those here. Stupid USA. We cant have anything good here.


----------



## gazman

VANMAN said:


> Yea we can get them no probs over here!
> Its just the price of them My 1 is comin up to 3 years old now with 6500 on the clock, so as u see its not used much but i have had about an £18,000 tax break I really need 2 buy a new van not another jeep! But Gaz has made me jealous:yes:


My Pathfinder was 6 years old and had 190000kms on the clock.


----------



## gazman

A smooth finish said:


> I want your truck gaz. Nissian dosnt make a one of those here. Stupid USA. We cant have anything good here.


You blokes get alot of cars that we cant. If we want a mustang you need over 100k as they have to be brought in by an importer.


----------



## DLSdrywall

Here's what i drive


----------



## thefinisher

DLSdrywall said:


> Here's what i drive


SRT-10 hood?


----------



## DLSdrywall

thefinisher said:


> SRT-10 hood?


Ya i bought it like that, but yes srt front skirt and hood


----------



## moore

DLSdrywall said:


> Here's what i drive


 She's Pretty!!:yes:


----------



## moore

I need a trailer!


----------



## machinemud

moore said:


> I need a trailer!


And a clean truck !!


----------



## ns005

94 Chevy pick up, 72 malibu, 04 buell lightning. Depends what I'm doing, how far I have to drive, how dirty I am and where my tools are. Oh and what the weather is like


----------



## thefinisher

buell lightning???


----------



## ns005

Yep, it's an 04 buell xb12s lightning. Basically Harley's version of a crotch rocket. Souped up 1200 sportster motor in a small sport bike frame. Gets 50 mpg, so it makes a good ride for doing estimates when it's nice out.


----------



## DLSdrywall

moore said:


> I need a trailer!


lol my old dakota was packed to the roof too thats why i have a 4 door now haha trailer is my next buy probally mid next year


----------



## moore

drywall dust is a b!tch!!!


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> drywall dust is a b!tch!!!


 ............... :glare: ............. ................I got nothing, I'm speechless :blink:


----------



## gazman

Did you have 2 weeks off Moore? It would take at least that long to clean out what your previous pics looked like.


----------



## gazman

Here is the latest add for my truck. Good for a laugh.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_XTSgDDL2A&feature=plcp


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> drywall dust is a b!tch!!!


 
HOW.................WHAT..............WHEN..............WHY???????

Quick someone, Go round and see if moores ok?? Hes lost it??? :jester:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Did you have 2 weeks off Moore? It would take at least that long to clean out what your previous pics looked like.


 It took... ALL DAY LONG!!!!!:yes: 

I found a few tools I've been looking for:thumbup:budupbump!


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> HOW.................WHAT..............WHEN..............WHY???????
> 
> Quick someone, Go round and see if moores ok?? Hes lost it??? :jester:


 Naw man...I'm ok! :thumbsup: Just nothing better to do .


----------



## gam026

moore said:


> Naw man...I'm ok! :thumbsup: Just nothing better to do .


Don't know about you but it feels good driving to work in a nice clean truck after you'v cleaned it. Even if it only lasts a morning.


----------



## Mudshark

This is what I drive, 1927 model - its been a great summer but starting to use the other vehicle, an older model GMC Astro Van.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> This is what I drive, 1927 model - its been a great summer but starting to use the other vehicle, an older model GMC Astro Van.


So Mudshark

How much gas/petrol would it take for us to get to kiwi land in your boat, and show those kiwi's how this drywall business is done:whistling2:

We can do some beaver hunting too:yes:


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> So Mudshark
> 
> How much gas/petrol would it take for us to get to kiwi land in your boat, and show those kiwi's how this drywall business is done:whistling2:
> 
> We can do some beaver hunting too:yes:


 Lets see. As the crow flies, Vancouver BC to Aukland NZ is about 7000 miles. Travelling at aprox 7mph it is 1000 hrs. My 6/71 Detroit Diesel consumes about 2.5 gal/hr. Maybe we can stop in Venezuala and get a deal on diesel? I guess that's why the airtravel is so popular.

Lots of Beaver on Vancouver Island and surrounding Gulf Islands, dont need to go that far.


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> So Mudshark
> 
> How much gas/petrol would it take for us to get to kiwi land in your boat, and show those kiwi's how this drywall business is done:whistling2:
> 
> We can do some beaver hunting too:yes:


But we don't have beavers.......Oh.....I get it


----------



## gazman

I have been doing a few mods to my truck. Added a canopy (truck cap in the US). A set of drawers, and a slide for my fridge.


----------



## Bevelation

99 F-350 7.3L diesel, crew cab, longbox. 514,000km right now (321,250 miles).


----------



## Trim-Tex

I'm a bike guy since 4 years old: 1985 GS 1150 

My daily driver is a 2005 Chevy 1/2 ton Silverado SS 105,000 miles

Joe


----------



## Whosnxt1776

Heres my baby, last year they made them. 










Here is a vid of the one I had before when I didnt have a son and had a little more to spend on mods. Notcie the mud buckets lol



I had this sexy b*tch between the other two but when the housing economy collapsed I sold it...I also lived with my parents and was only 22 and new I would not ever be able to afford it after I moved out.


----------



## cazna

22 and your driving those :blink: Its a wonder your still here, I bet they can really move.


----------



## Whosnxt1776

I learned early. I have been going to the track since I was 16. Also I am not crazy with them, I know what could happen. I have never even had a speeding ticket much less a wreck. Knock on wood! Now I am 28 and drive like I am 70 most of the time. Just cruise, but knowing the power is there if need be haha


----------



## moore

My dad bought this car for my mom in 76..White with white interior..When we took trips to Florida my brother sister and I would fight over who would sit on the hump in the back seat...I LOVED THAT CAR! 
Mom's CB handle was ''SNOW BIRD'' 

Before I die I will own a 1976 trans am :yes:


----------



## kylemanley1

I drive a 2000 Toyota Tacoma 4x4. Love the reliability of a toyota but when i woke up this morning and walked out to the truck and saw the job radio i so proudly had just picked up from goodwill for 10 bucks a few days ago drenched from rain that poured throughout the night, you can imagine the terror. lol . Man i fricken loved that thing, sounded great, now it just makes a loud humming sound out of one speaker.


----------



## kylemanley1

shoulda got a damn van!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> I have been doing a few mods to my truck. Added a canopy (truck cap in the US). A set of drawers, and a slide for my fridge.


You drunken drywaller, you have a beer fridge in your truck:whistling2:


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> You drunken drywaller, you have a beer fridge in your truck:whistling2:



Those that can do.:thumbsup: It also works great to keep my lunch and water bottle cold at work.


----------



## bmitch

Bevelation said:


> 99 F-350 7.3L diesel, crew cab, longbox. 514,000km right now (321,250 miles).


 no 4x4 ?is'nt dawson creek part of the snow belt like chetwynd?


----------



## thefinisher

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Heres my baby, last year they made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a vid of the one I had before when I didnt have a son and had a little more to spend on mods. Notcie the mud buckets lol
> 
> 
> 
> I had this sexy b*tch between the other two but when the housing economy collapsed I sold it...I also lived with my parents and was only 22 and new I would not ever be able to afford it after I moved out.


 
Anything done to the Trans Am/WS6? Ever had it down a track?


----------



## Whosnxt1776

thefinisher said:


> Anything done to the Trans Am/WS6? Ever had it down a track?


 
The white WS6 I have only had for a year this month. I lowered it and put the wheels and tires and exhaust on it. I dont have as much spare money these days with my son and other bills. I plan on getting it to where my other T/A was. 

The pewter 01 put down 437hp and the rear wheels. It had heads/cam/intake/full exhuast. And a lot of other small mods. On street tires it was running mid 8s in the 1/8th mile track here.


----------



## Whosnxt1776

Im am cant believe one of you Aussies don't have an LS powered holden. Thats where the pontiac GTO and G8s came from. They were based on the holden platform.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> HOW.................WHAT..............WHEN..............WHY???????
> 
> Quick someone, Go round and see if moores ok?? Hes lost it??? :jester:


 I'm doing much better now...Everythings back in order!


----------



## gazman

Order has been restored to the universe:yes:


----------



## sdrdrywall

Just seeing that upsets my stomach. My van gets cleaned and organized at least one a week. .maybe a little ocd


----------



## moore

sdrdrywall said:


> Just seeing that upsets my stomach. My van gets cleaned and organized at least one a week. .maybe a little ocd


A clean vehicle is the sign of a sick mlnd!


----------



## sdrdrywall

moore said:


> A clean vehicle is the sign of a sick mlnd!


You got that right. .i can't take it 5 guys in there 4 hrs a day total slobs but im guilty of a cap load of empty redbull cans


----------



## moore

sdrdrywall said:


> You got that right. .i can't take it 5 guys in there 4 hrs a day total slobs but im guilty of a cap load of empty redbull cans


I work alone...Could you imagine 5 moores in one truckLOL!!!!!!


----------



## Bevelation

b said:


> no 4x4 ?is'nt dawson creek part of the snow belt like chetwynd?


 Yes 4x4. We get snow, but nothing compared to Prince George.


----------



## bmitch

sister inlaw grew up in chetwynd,showed photo's crawling out 2nd story window because front door was completly snowed in.we lived 4 1\2 hrs north of you for many yrs. ,we never got the snow you guys got through the pass.


----------



## CatD7

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Im am cant believe one of you Aussies don't have an LS powered holden. Thats where the pontiac GTO and G8s came from. They were based on the holden platform.


 
Those Aussies still drive real cars - V8 with rear wheel drive:thumbsup:. More American men would drive cars instead of suv's and pickups if we were that way.


----------

